# Regen count on scan gauge



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Any reason my regen count rest to 0 on the scan gauge after 250 regens? It is running well with no CEL.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Because GM logic.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

makes sense... Thanks


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

mkohan said:


> makes sense... Thanks


Yep. Don’t think about it too hard and it’s not a problem.


----------

